
How to Stop Rogue Gene-Editing of Human Embryos? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/23/health/gene-editing-babies-crispr.html
======
drallison
Why is it necessary to "stop rogue gene-editing of Human Embryos"? How does
rogue gene-editing differ from simple gene-editing?

Perhaps gene-editing should not be controlled. Decisions which rely upon
bioethics may not be optimal; articles like this should not even hint that
bioethics is science. One can look at gene-editing as a faster version of
evolution.

